# Now is the Time to Act!



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

The AAP's Taskforce on circumcision is meeting to re-consider it's policy statement on infant circumcision. You can make a difference by writing them letting them know how you feel. I have the contact information and can supply it to anyone wanting to write. Contact me through the private messaging system. We must act quickly!

Frank


----------



## proudmomof4 (Aug 29, 2006)

How about posting a sample letter to make it easier?
This is only for U. S. citizens, I assume?


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Hi, moving to Activism


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

thanks for the reminder, Frank


----------



## glongley (Jun 30, 2004)

Here are emails for the recent past and present presidents of the AAP, and those that are known to be on the Task FOrce on Circumcision. Not all the members of the Task Force are known

Susan Blank, M.D.
AAP Task Force on Circumcision, Chairman
New York City Department of Health and Mental Hygiene
125 Worth Street
New York, NY 10013
212-788-4406
[email protected]

Errol Alden, M.D.
American Academy of Pediatrics
141 Northwest point Blvd.
Elk Grove, IL 60007
[email protected]

Jay E. Berkelhamer, M.D.
Past President
Children's Health Care of Atlanta
1600 Tullie Circle
Atlanta, GA 30329
[email protected]

Michael Brady, M.D.
Pediatric Academic Association
700 Children's Drive
Columbus, OH 43205
[email protected] nationwidechildr ens.org

Douglas S. Diekema, M.D.
Department of Emergency Services
Children's Hospital & Medical Center
4800 Sand Point Way NE
Seattle, WA 98105
[email protected]

Andrew L. Freedman, M.D.
Pediatric Urologist
Cedars-Sinai Medical Center
8635 W. Third Street, Suite 1070
Los Angeles, CA 90048
[email protected]

Renee Jenkins, M.D.
Past President
Department of Pediatrics and Child Health
Howard University Hospital
2041 Georgia Avenue, NW, Room 6B02
Washington, DC 20060
[email protected]

Judith S. Palfrey, M.D.
President, AAP
Children's Hospital Boston
300 Longwood Avenue
Hunnewell 201.3
Boston, MA 02115
Email Contact Form at:
http://www.children shospital. org/cfapps/ research/data_admin/ email.cfm? s=219&c=0& u=Judith%20Palfrey

Roger Suchyta, M.D.
Associate Executive Director
American Academy of Pediatrics
141 Northwest Point Blvd.
Elk Grove, IL 60007
[email protected] org

David T. Tayloe, M.D.
Goldsboro Pediatrics
2706 Medical Office Place
Goldsboro, NC 27534
[email protected] org

Dan Walter, M.D.
Senior Policy Analyst
American Academy of Pediatrics
141 Northwest Point Blvd.
Elk Grove, IL 60007
[email protected] org

O. Marion Burton
President-Elect
[email protected]


----------



## SeekingJoy (Apr 30, 2007)

Anyone have a sample letter or wording that is a starting point? I plan to write, but need somewhere to get started.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

You could use this as a starting point:

http://org2.democracyinaction.org/o/...tition_KEY=384

But I would edit it (it refers to CDC) and try to make it your own if you can.

More resources here:

http://www.intactamerica.org/node/32


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Intact America now has an AAP specific letter you can send through the website or use as a starting point for your own:

http://org2.democracyinaction.org/o/...paign_KEY=2406


----------



## jackiev0626 (Jan 3, 2010)

Sign and send letter to the AAP Task Force on Circumcision.

http://org2.democracyinaction.org/o/...paign_KEY=2396


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Moving to Activism per TCAC Guidelines. Thanks!

Quote:

Advocacy threads requesting members take action should be submitted to the Activism forum for approval.


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

Tried to but it kept freezing up...will try again later though


----------



## abiyhayil (Feb 8, 2008)

why is it only in America?







I posted it to my facebook, but no one seems to connect the dots the same way we have, I really don't understand the mentality behind it


----------

